# New Video! The Ultimate Ribeye



## Salty dog (Mar 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZSPkJe2chHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSPkJe2chHM[/video]


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Salty. Love your instructions. I just thought a great use for meat glue....Maybe not.


----------



## steeley (Mar 16, 2011)

All that meat came from that one little dog!


----------



## UglyJoe (Mar 16, 2011)

Hah.... all I could think when you were slicing the tail was "BEEF BACON". Sure as hell looked like that was where you were going for a second...


----------



## Ratton (Mar 16, 2011)

Those Ribeyes look fantastic!! Great idea. Thanks for not having overpowering music in the background so I could hear you plainly!! 

Love seeing that Devin knife work.

Thanks for the video!!


----------



## monty (Mar 17, 2011)

Great vid, as always! I'm posting this on the BBQ Brethren!!! Now I get to spend the day dreaming about trying this myself...


----------



## Audi's or knives (Mar 17, 2011)

Great vid, very informative. So how did they cook up/taste?


----------



## add (Mar 17, 2011)

Great technique, looks wonderful!
Thanks for sharing Scott.

Perhaps a bit of seasoning before roll-up?


----------

